# gute Rezepte für 440 Lederer



## AbbadonTerrordar (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo,ich habe mit meinem Jäger die berühmte 440 Marke erreicht und meinen schönen Umhang des Eisherren gebaut.
Aber ich finde ein derart hohes Berufslevel sollte man auch weiter nutzen können,ich will mir weitere gute epische Sachen bauen,aber ich finde keine Rezepte.
Im AH gibts nur welche für grüne Sachen,und bei der Expedition (ich bin Alli) gibts auch keine guten für Ruf.
Kann mir plx jmd sagen bei welcher Fraktion sich Ruf farmen lohnt um dann ma gute Rezepte sich zu holen,oder gar in welcher inni/elite mob vielleicht eins droppt?


Danke im Vorraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (25. Juni 2009)

Nirgends. Als Lederer kann man (soweit ich weiss) 6 epic's bauen (für level 80). 2 davon sind Umhänge, dann noch 2 schwere rüssi Teile und 2 leder teile.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juni 2009)

AbbadonTerrordar schrieb:


> Kann mir plx jmd sagen bei welcher Fraktion sich Ruf farmen lohnt um dann ma gute Rezepte sich zu holen,oder gar in welcher inni/elite mob vielleicht eins droppt?
> 
> 
> Danke im Vorraus.
> ...


Schau in der Buffed-Datenbank bei den Fraktionen, was es wo für Ruf gibt. Keine Lust das hier alles aufzulisten. Den Rest findest du in der Datenbank beim entsprechenden Beruf. Es steht alles da, man muss sich einfach nur mal selbst die Mühe machen zu suchen.


----------



## noizycat (28. Juni 2009)

Direkt auf der Buffed Startseite gibts nen Rezeptelink. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier einfach mal der *Lüüünk*.


Die neuen Rezepte für 450 gibts alle in Ulduar, ich hatte bisher aber kein Dropglück. Da die Mats so arg sind, ist es mir aber Latte. ^^


----------



## Rygel (31. Juli 2009)

es gibt 12 epische rezepte (ab 440 bzw. lvl 80):

- 2 umhänge (Umhang des Eisherren, Cape aus Neruberhaut)
- 6 leder-items (Erdspendende XXX, TrollweberXXX, WindreißerXXX)
- 4 ketten-items (XXX des Klagegeists, RiesenmalmerXXX)

die umhänge lernt man beim trainer, die anderen 10 rezepte kauft man für arkitsche pelze in dalran (klick). hier die ulduar-rezepte, die runenbeschriebene kugeln benötigen: klick


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (20. Dezember 2009)

also mit den beiden Umhängen verdiene ich ab und zu noch Gold, ansonsten etwas mehr Gold mit den Equip-Verbesserungen

würde es nicht die tolle Armschienen-VZ geben (bin Eule), dann hätte ich mittlerweile den Beruf schon verlernt, denn Jäger+BB melden sich z.B. gar nicht bei mir...(Köcher+Taschen)

hab eben was von neuen Trommeln gelesen, evtl. hab ich da ja wieder bischen Spaß am Lederer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (26. Dezember 2009)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> hab eben was von neuen Trommeln gelesen, evtl. hab ich da ja wieder bischen Spaß am Lederer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die neuen Trommeln der vergessenen Könige & Trommeln der Wildnis hat Blizz nur eingeführt, um die beiden vermeintlich wichtigsten Buffs (MdW & SdK) auch für kleine Gruppen (sprich: 5er Instanzen) zur Verfügung zu stellen. Allerdings sind die Werte nicht so hoch wie die geskillten Talente der jeweiligen Klassen, was sie in einem Raid so ziemlich unbrauchbar macht da ein Druide bzw. Paladin in den seltensten Fällen nicht vorhanden sind. Und für 5er Gruppen sind die meisten Spieler mittlerweile zu gut von den Schlachtzügen ausgestattet, als dass die Trommel-Buffs noch einen Unterschied bringen.

Von daher sind die Trommeln für mich sinnlos und damit nicht großartig verkaufbar, also erneut ein Fail von Blizz bei der Lederverarbeitung.

/vote for neue Gegenstände in den Spezialisierungen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

